

How Chipotle f*cked up their brand... and how to save it - churnek
http://followingtherules.com/is-chipotle-destroying-their-brand/

======
joshstrange
While I haven't observed directly everything you bring up I think you make
very good points.

It's funny, when I started reading this I immediately thought "They are doing
just fine and their rewards program is quite nice" Then I realized I was
thinking of Qdoba. I have completely stopped visting Chipotle because even if
the food is not as high quality at Qdoba (Something you suggest Chipotle is
slipping on) their customer service is leaps and bounds better.

I went out to eat with my Mom when she was in town last, we went to Qdoba and
I swiped my rewards card. It turns out I had a free burrito and so it was used
(Yes, I am aware you can turn on a "stockpiling" mode via the website that
doesn't auto-spend your rewards points but I usually don't need or want it
on). I tweeted about it jokingly, something along the lines of "Damn, it would
be when my Mom was paying that I would get a free burrito" and I included a
@qdoba in the message. Not 5 min later I got a reply back on twitter asking
for me to DM my rewards card number to their main twitter account so they
could credit me a free burrito.

They did nothing wrong on their end and I got a free burrito, by all counts
(even mine) there was nothing they needed to do to "make this right" it was
already right. I'm not saying Chipotle wouldn't have done the same thing but
it's just something Qdoba did do that won them my loyalty.

~~~
churnek
Haha that's exactly right!

